# Arbitro (?) Maresca



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Ma questo idiota come fa ad arbitrare? L'arbitro peggiore che abbia mai visto arbitrare in vita mia. Probabile che dietro ci sia malafede perchè una roba del genere non può essere solo incompetenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2018)

Gli auguro una dissenteria acuta da qui a Pasqua.

Era dai tempi di calciopoli e il gol di Muntari che non vedevo uno schifo così.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma questo idiota come fa ad arbitrare? L'arbitro peggiore che abbia mai visto arbitrare in vita mia. Probabile che dietro ci sia malafede perchè una roba del genere non può essere solo incompetenza.



Non è un idiota, è in malafede. Ha avuto direttive ben chiare da qualcuno dietro lauto compenso, non si spiega altrimenti. Va radiato, indagato e condannato questo sterco di maiale.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2018)

Quando si dice che si può indirizzare una partita anche senza inventare rigori ecco.. Maresca ne è l'esempio.

Al di là dei gol annullati ogni spalla contro spalla era fallo a favore del Crotone, mai vista una schifezza del genere questa stagione.
L'ultimo fischiato a Locatelli è talmente grave che fa pensare veramente alla malafede.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2018)

A bredcia in serie b gha arbitrato un paio di volte e tutte le volte ha rischiato di uscire linciato visto che ha fatto ****** su ****** e siamo adati fuori dagli spogliatoia prenderlo. Ed è stato premiato con la promoione in A.
Raccomandato all ennesima potenza


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2018)

Veramente pazzesco, mai visto un arbitraggio così a senso unico a favore di una squadretta in casa del Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non è un idiota, è in malafede. Ha avuto direttive ben chiare da qualcuno dietro lauto compenso, non si spiega altrimenti. Va radiato, indagato e condannato questo sterco di maiale.



Ma se veniamo trattati da ritardati mentali dal primo clown di un arbitro che passa è anche colpa della dirigenza alla "Mulino Bianco" che abbiamo, DEVONO farsi sentire ora. Bisogna che ci portino rispetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2018)

Gattuso forse è un calabrese scomodo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma se veniamo trattati da ritardati mentali dal primo clown di un arbitro che passa è anche colpa della dirigenza alla "Mulino Bianco" che abbiamo, DEVONO farsi sentire ora. Bisogna che ci portino rispetto.



Non credo proprio sia colpa della società, solo perché non è composta da mafiosi. Ma se non si fanno sentire oggi sono ridicoli e acconsentono a simili trattamenti.


----------



## Anguus (6 Gennaio 2018)

Palesemente in malafede, mandato lì per non fare vincere il Milan e ci ha provato in tutti i modi. Se fossimo altrove non vedrebbe più un campo di serie A ma sarebbe già tra i dilettanti a prendersi calci nel sedere. Vergognoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2018)

La societa deve farsi sentire. Oggi Maresca ha superato i limiti di quanto so posso accettare.

Ora basta. Banti, Rocchi e ora anche Maresca, arbitri con i quali non hai nemmeno bisogno di scendere in campo perche sai benissimo che sono anti-Milan di principio. Oggi ne ha combinato di tutti colori
- 2 gol annullati per non si sa quale motivo. C'e stato un fallo su Kessieé identico al presunto fallo nel azione del suo gol ed ovviamente in quel caso Maresca non ha assegnato una punizione per il Milan. Il telecornista inglese di DAZN non ha trovato alcun motivo per l'annullamento ed e rimasto incredulo. Poi sul gol di Kalinic non c'e una minima spiegazione del perche.
- 7 minuti di recupero. 7! Perche?
- 2 metri totalmente divers
- Falli su Cutrone mai segnalati nonostante stia guardando il fallo. Palesemente in malafede
- Gestione cartellini pro Crotone con diversi giocatori graziati

Cioe...piu di cosi cosa puo fare un arbitro per indirizzare una partita? Se uno del Crotone si fosse tuffato in area era rigore al 100%.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio sia colpa della società, solo perché non è composta da mafiosi. Ma se non si fanno sentire oggi sono ridicoli e acconsentono a simili trattamenti.



.


----------



## Znarf79 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Ha fischiato un fallo in attacco a Cutrone che nemmeno nel campionato dello Zambia lo avrebbero fischiato


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La societa deve farsi sentire. Oggi Maresca ha superato i limiti di quanto so posso accettare.
> 
> Ora basta. Banti, Rocchi e ora anche Maresca, arbitri con i quali non hai nemmeno bisogno di scendere in campo perche sai benissimo che sono anti-Milan di principio. Oggi ne ha combinato di tutti colori
> - 2 gol annullati per non si sa quale motivo. C'e stato un fallo su Kessieé identico al presunto fallo nel azione del suo gol ed ovviamente in quel caso Maresca non ha assegnato una punizione per il Milan. Il telecornista inglese di DAZN non ha trovato alcun motivo per l'annullamento ed e rimasto incredulo. Poi sul gol di Kalinic non c'e una minima spiegazione del perche.
> ...



aggiungi il fallo alla fine per una spallata di locatelli, dopo che per TUTTA la partita non ce ne ha data una a noi per interventi identici.
l'annullamento del gol di kalinic senza controllare la var è da ufficio indagini, anche se non ho ben visto il replay e non so dirti bene cosa sia successo.
il gol annullato a kessie è giusto perchè la trattenuta è evidente per quanto non devastante, non poteva esimersmi sinceramente ma franck deve imparare a tenerle a posto le manine visto che è il secondo gol che gli annullano per trattenuta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2018)

Folle


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio sia colpa della società, solo perché non è composta da mafiosi. Ma se non si fanno sentire oggi sono ridicoli e acconsentono a simili trattamenti.



Si ma ora basta con queste idiozie come "Non commentiamo gli arbitri" o tutto questo aplomb e diplomazia di Fassone, bisogna intervenire duramente. Siamo stati trattati come degli idioti a casa nostra, che inizino a tirare fuori interviste e comunicati.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Gennaio 2018)

Crotone -> Calabria -> 'Ndrangheta -> Juventus 

Tutto spiegato


----------



## Stex (6 Gennaio 2018)

fallo da ultimo uomo a fine primo tempo su cutrone... 
cose oscene.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si ma ora basta con queste idiozie come "Non commentiamo gli arbitri" o tutto questo aplomb e diplomazia di Fassone, bisogna intervenire duramente. Siamo stati trattati come degli idioti a casa nostra, che inizino a tirare fuori interviste e comunicati.



Come ho già detto, concordo su questo punto.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Secondo me è interista.


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma questo idiota come fa ad arbitrare? L'arbitro peggiore che abbia mai visto arbitrare in vita mia. Probabile che dietro ci sia malafede perchè una roba del genere non può essere solo incompetenza.



due gol regolari annullati, e per uno non ha nemmeno usato la Var. E ha continuato a non usare la Var per una punizione al limite a favore nostro sacrosanta. E vogliamo parlare dei 7 minuti di recupero? E della punizione all'ultimo minuto contro quando il fallo era chiaramente del giocatore del Crotone? Assurdo, mi è parso il Bertini dei bei tempi in Juve-Milan del 2004-2005. Io questo arbitro me lo segno, non so voi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2018)

Ad im certo punto mi sono chiesto se lo stessa facendo apposta , a parte i 7 minuti di recupero che non esistevano ma i cartellini e i gol annullati ?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> due gol regolari annullati, e per uno non ha nemmeno usato la Var. E ha continuato a non usare la Var per una punizione al limite a favore nostro sacrosanta. E vogliamo parlare dei 7 minuti di recupero? E della punizione all'ultimo minuto contro quando il fallo era chiaramente del giocatore del Crotone? Assurdo, mi è parso il Bertini dei bei tempi in Juve-Milan del 2004-2005. Io questo arbitro me lo segno, non so voi.



Non poteva usarla. Non si può utilizzare 1) su falli fuori area e 2) su azioni in cui aveva fischiato in anticipo (come il gioco pericoloso di Bonucci nel secondo gol annullato).


----------



## fdl68 (6 Gennaio 2018)

mancava il rigore al Crotone, ma solo perchè non entravano mai in aerea.. indegno!!!


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non poteva usarla. Non si può utilizzare 1) su falli fuori area e 2) su azioni in cui aveva fischiato in anticipo (come il gioco pericoloso di Bonucci nel secondo gol annullato).



ah ok chiedo scusa non lo sapevo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Gennaio 2018)

L'arbitraggio più vergognoso che abbia mai visto.

E di tornei a calcetto parrocchiali ne ho fatti abbastanza. 

Si dovrebbe lanciare un hashtag o qualcosa. Visto che ormai le cose hanno risonanza solo in questo modo.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ah ok chiedo scusa non lo sapevo



Si può usare per: rigori, rossi diretti o togliere un gol assegnato.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non poteva usarla. Non si può utilizzare 1) su falli fuori area e 2) su azioni in cui aveva fischiato in anticipo (come il gioco pericoloso di Bonucci nel secondo gol annullato).



1) dopo 20 replay non si capisce se il fallo era fuori o dentro. la Var doveva intervenire e poi decideva l'arrivo. minimo punizione fuori. 2) spero non abbia fischiato prima volontariamente...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Vi dico solo che quando ero molto piccolo (12-13 anni) ha arbitrato anche me in una partita nel mio oratorio. Era proprio agli inizi della sua carriera


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2018)

Lo giuro: da oggi sono nuovamente sospettoso, non puoi arbitrare così, faceva apposta


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non poteva usarla. Non si può utilizzare 1) su falli fuori area e 2) su azioni in cui aveva fischiato in anticipo (come il gioco pericoloso di Bonucci nel secondo gol annullato).



Se c'è dubbio tra fallo fuori e fallo dentro si può usare


----------



## MassimoRE (6 Gennaio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 1) dopo 20 replay non si capisce se il fallo era fuori o dentro. la Var doveva intervenire e poi decideva l'arrivo. minimo punizione fuori. 2) spero non abbia fischiato prima volontariamente...



Esatto, che fosse fuori io l'ho capito dopo molti replay, lui non l'ha proprio considerato fallo, ha fatto segno che aveva preso la palla, poi il gioco non si è fermato per un po' e non so se la Var a quel punto potesse intervenire, comunque, se non vogliamo pensare alla malafede (e non possiamo, altrimenti è inutile guardare le partite, chiaramente sto parlando del dopo Calciopoli) bisogna dire che è veramente un arbitro scarsissimo, uno che non capisce proprio le dinamiche del gioco, ed è per quello che per esempio sbagliava tutte le valutazioni dei contatti spalla a spalla o anche quella sul secondo gol annullato che per me è assurdo (sul primo si può discutere ma diciamo che ci stava).


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non è un idiota, è in malafede. Ha avuto direttive ben chiare da qualcuno dietro lauto compenso, non si spiega altrimenti. Va radiato, indagato e condannato questo sterco di maiale.



proprio cosi' , neanche il presidente del crotone poteva arbitrare cosi' a favore della sua squadra...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2018)

Incredibile come nessuno oggi abbia parlato pubblicamente di questo suino.

Una vergogna.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 1) dopo 20 replay non si capisce se il fallo era fuori o dentro. la Var doveva intervenire e poi decideva l'arrivo. minimo punizione fuori. 2) spero non abbia fischiato prima volontariamente...





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se c'è dubbio tra fallo fuori e fallo dentro si può usare



Hanno fatto il silent check, in effetti anche a me sembra fuori l'intervento (poi casca dentro).

L'unico episodio inspiegabile per me è il secondo gol annullato, ha fischiato prima che la palla entrasse non so che cosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile come nessuno oggi abbia parlato pubblicamente di questo suino.
> 
> Una vergogna.



Fosse successo a parti invertite sarebbero partiti i processi.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2018)

Oggi nel complesso davvero male, non mi è per niente piaciuta la direzione di gara...


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2018)

Gattuso ancora una volta politically correct...ha detto che ci stavano 7 minuti,così ci orinano sempre in testa


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gattuso ancora una volta politically correct...ha detto che ci stavano 7 minuti,così ci orinano sempre in testa



Che delusione. In campo bestemmiava come Satana per i minuti di recupero.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Gennaio 2018)

Partita da ufficio inchieste.

Il gol annullato immediatamente in modo tale che il var non potesse intervenire è di uno squallore epocale.

È comunque dovremmo smetterla di fare i gentlemen. Simone Inzaghi per un gol (giustamente) annullato ha fatto un casino pazzesco. Purtroppo essere pacati non paga, per farsi rispettare dagli arbitri bisogna frignare continuamente. 

Per dire, Allegri era un somaro ma faceva bene a recriminare continuamente quando c'era un errore arbitrale, faceva bene a citare continuamente il gol di Muntari. Così come Galliani che alla prima rimessa laterale non data faceva entrare la squadra in silenzio stampa.

Purtroppo bisogna fare i "vastasi" nella Serie A. Per dire, secondo me fa bene Bonucci a rompere i maroni all'arbitro per qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2018)

In Cagliari-Juve sono stati fermi per mezza partita e ha dato 6 minuti di recupero.

Questo mafioso di oggi ne ha dati 7. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2018)

Spero torni ad arbitrare in lega pro sta melma.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Semplicemente accade che quando finisci nella colonna di destra della classifica ti trattano male e ti mandano arbitrini-ini-ini. Questo è stato abbastanza scientifico nel rallentarci e farci penare fino alla fine, con misteriosi annullamenti di gol e molti falli invertiti. Però se fosse stato davvero in malafede avrebbe annullato anche il gol di Bonucci, fischiando un fallo di confusione (ne ho viste talmente tante in tanti anni...). Non credo pertanto alla malafede, ma solo a poca conoscenza del regolamento e voglia di essere protagonista a San Siro ai danni del Milan.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente accade che quando finisci nella colonna di destra della classifica ti trattano male e ti mandano arbitrini-ini-ini. Questo è stato abbastanza scientifico nel rallentarci e farci penare fino alla fine, con misteriosi annullamenti di gol e molti falli invertiti. Però se fosse stato davvero in malafede avrebbe annullato anche il gol di Bonucci, fischiando un fallo di confusione (ne ho viste talmente tante in tanti anni...). Non credo pertanto alla malafede, ma solo a poca conoscenza del regolamento e voglia di essere protagonista a San Siro ai danni del Milan.



Sono d'accordo, ieri il più imbarazzato alla scala del calcio era proprio Maresca.


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente accade che quando finisci nella colonna di destra della classifica ti trattano male e ti mandano arbitrini-ini-ini. Questo è stato abbastanza scientifico nel rallentarci e farci penare fino alla fine, con misteriosi annullamenti di gol e molti falli invertiti. Però se fosse stato davvero in malafede avrebbe annullato anche il gol di Bonucci, fischiando un fallo di confusione (ne ho viste talmente tante in tanti anni...). Non credo pertanto alla malafede, ma solo a poca conoscenza del regolamento e voglia di essere protagonista a San Siro ai danni del Milan.



Per me era in malafede, 7 minuti di recupero più punizione inesistente (anzi da invertire) all'ultimo minuto mi fanno pensare ciò.


----------



## AllanX (7 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma questo idiota come fa ad arbitrare? L'arbitro peggiore che abbia mai visto arbitrare in vita mia. Probabile che dietro ci sia malafede perchè una roba del genere non può essere solo incompetenza.


Sinceramente non credo che si tratti di deliberata malafede ma rendiamoci conto che in un paese in cui gli arbitri, che dovrebbero essere terzi per definizione, fanno politica eleggendo, al pari di calciatori, allenatori e dirigenti, il presidente federale una certa "sudditanza psicologica" verso squadre e squadrette che giocano contro una squadra comandata da un cinese che non conoscono, non gli lecca il didietro e, anche attraverso i propri dirigenti, non si immischia in faccende poco chiare e onorevoli appare evidente.
Quella di ieri é stata solo un esagerazione che ha contribuito a rendere più lampante il trattamento che subiamo in tutte le partite dalla "nostra" classe arbitrale, anche contro l'Inter l'arbitraggio é stato vergognoso.
Come risolvere? Non so, però so che stanno dando un pessimo spettacolo mostrando a chiunque non giri la testa dall'altra parte che quello che sono stati in passato lo sono ancora oggi.
PS: spero solo che a quelli della Rai non venga in mente di intervistare Nicchi perché il solo guardarlo mi causa una depressione pazzesca.... Ma quanto è triste quell'uomo?!?


----------



## wildfrank (7 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fosse successo a parti invertite sarebbero partiti i processi.



Immagina fosse successo ai danni dei gobbi (!!!).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Gennaio 2018)

Questo e' proprio negato per fare l'arbitro e non so come abbia fatto ad arrivare ad arbitrare in A. Mi ricordo alcune partite in Serie B dove ha fatto disastri.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Gennaio 2018)

Secondo me non era incompetenza ma volntà di danneggiarci.
Non è possibile che Ajeti non sia stato ammonito,
non è possibile che Cutrone non abbia preso un fallo in tutta la partita
non è possibile non fischiare su Cutrone al limite dell'area a fine primo tempo
non è possibile invertire sistematicamente tutti i contrasti a favore del Crotone
non è possibile annullare entrambi i gol, al massimo quello di Kessiè, ma maglie tirate in area se ne vedono milioni
non è possibile dare sette - sette - minuti di recupero.

Questo qui non voleva che vincessimo, semplicemente.

Fassone si faccia sentire, e forte. Anche senza dircelo, ma si faccia sentire.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo giuro: da oggi sono nuovamente sospettoso, non puoi arbitrare così, faceva apposta



E' successo a noi, è successo a favore del napoli , alla lazio ne hanno combinate di cotte e di crude e ieri sera a cagliari è successo il top del top.
Viene il sospetto che nella fase calda della stagione la si stia indirizzando parecchio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' successo a noi, è successo a favore del napoli , alla lazio ne hanno combinate di cotte e di crude e ieri sera a cagliari è successo il top del top.
> Viene il sospetto che nella fase calda della stagione la si stia indirizzando parecchio.



Indubbiamente qualcosa è cambiato nelle ultime due settimane. Parlando in generale.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente qualcosa è cambiato nelle ultime due settimane. Parlando in generale.



Mi riferivo esattamente a questo.
Noto una flessione di certe squadre, direi un crollo, e troppi aiutini mirati.
La lotta scudetto napoli-juve è stata indirizzata alla grande e attenzione alla zona champions, ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' successo a noi, è successo a favore del napoli , alla lazio ne hanno combinate di cotte e di crude e ieri sera a cagliari è successo il top del top.
> Viene il sospetto che nella fase calda della stagione la si stia indirizzando parecchio.



Sulla Lazio sono d'accordo, c'è di sicuro una persecuzione arbitrale, ma è ampiamente motivata, mi dispiace. La loro tifoseria e il loro Presidente hanno stancato con ste faccende da boia chi molla, antisemitismo, manichini appesi etc... Sono anni che vanno avanti con questa m... Si diano una calmata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Sulla Lazio sono d'accordo, c'è di sicuro una persecuzione arbitrale, ma è ampiamente motivata, mi dispiace. La loro tifoseria e il loro Presidente hanno stancato con ste faccende da boia chi molla, antisemitismo, manichini appesi etc... Sono anni che vanno avanti con questa m... Si diano una calmata.



Cosa c'entra questo con l'essere ingiustamente penalizzati dall'arbitro? Allora in base all'ignoranza della tifoseria si stabilisce se una squadra debba ricevere torti o favori dalla federazione?


----------



## Black (7 Gennaio 2018)

e attenzione che alla prossima giochiamo contro il Cagliari, che è in credito con gli arbitri dopo le ladrate contro Rube e Roma. Sicuro che la pagheremo noi


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Sulla Lazio sono d'accordo, c'è di sicuro una persecuzione arbitrale, ma è ampiamente motivata, mi dispiace. La loro tifoseria e il loro Presidente hanno stancato con ste faccende da boia chi molla, antisemitismo, manichini appesi etc... Sono anni che vanno avanti con questa m... Si diano una calmata.



Andrebbero puniti fuori dal rettangolo di gioco, i mezzi ci sono.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

Up


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Up



Il rigore non dato su Suso è scandaloso, ma ancor di più lo è il mancato rosso a Pellegrini.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi Maresca non ha sbagliato e non ha visto male, ha proprio scelto di non assegnare rigore e non espellere. Come é possibile? É permesso che un arbitro italiano puo cambiare le regole del gioco calcio come li pare? Che conseguenze deve temere un arbitro che decide di ignorare le regole e fare come ha voglia?


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non capisco come un arbitro del genere possa arbitrare in Serie A.
In Lega Pro ci sono arbitri più meritevoli.

Il problema è che questo ce l'ha proprio con noi.
E' malafede la sua. Non incompetenza.


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

Maresca ci odia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vabbè non mi sorprende neanche più.


----------



## markjordan (3 Febbraio 2019)

non ci vogliono in champions
siamo l'unica squadra che in futuro puo' dar fastidio a sappiamo chi


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2019)

Rigore nettissimo non dato e neanche rivisto al var, esattamente come in Supercoppa


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rigore nettissimo non dato e neanche rivisto al var, esattamente come in Supercoppa



Tanto ora Liunerd e Paolomaldini si faranno sentire. O no?


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tralasciamo il rigore non dato che sicuramente c'era e neanche rivisto al VAR. Ma a proposito di VAR, ma Calvarese che stava facendo là? Perchè non l'ha richiamato sull'espulsione di Pellegrini? Il VAR non dovrebbe intervenirr in caso di chiaro errore? Io davvero la mancata espulsione non me la spiego, non riesco a spiegarmela...


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Febbraio 2019)

E' un vecchio discorso. Banti e Maresca sono due scarsoni e mi sa anche molto raccomandati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi i rigori contro la Roma non si fischiano.
E' successo contro il Genoa, contro il Torino e oggi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

avessimo qualcuno con le palle in dirigenza che si facesse sentire, questo non arbitrerebbe più neppure una partita di calcio a 5


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Malafede, punto. Ma nessuno indagherà, è tutto un teatrino, un baraccone. Ed è tutto alla luce del Sole. I campionati si decidono ad Agosto, la Lega è contenta, l’AIA anche, la Juve pure, i giornalisti/ opinionisti/ telecronisti non parlano di questi episodi (da notare i sempre più numerosi silenzi durante i pilotatissimi replay: alcuni episodi solari non vengono riproposti, altri di entità nulla vengono rimarcati e riproposti cento volte) dietro chiare direttive dall’alto, le società hanno tutte il loro tornaconto e lo spettacolino continua, è sempre stato così. Siamo il terzo mondo d’Europa in tutto, sotto ogni punto di vista. E il tutto è rispecchiato nei valori della gente comune, non esiste rispetto, non c’è coscienza, non c’è giustizia ed esiste solo il proprio tornaconto. Ma vi sembra possibile che nessuno parli di episodi del genere, da nessuna parte? In un Paese civile episodi così sarebbero da puntate dedicate. E in più ci sono i furboni di turno che “ma abbiamo giocato male” che non capiscono che qualche partita la vinci così, come se giocando male non meritassi giustizia. Questo è quello che mi più *********. Detto questo ho finito di vedere calcio italiano, vi saluto.


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2019)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E' un vecchio discorso. Banti e Maresca sono due scarsoni e mi sa anche molto raccomandati.



Maresca è da quando arbitra nelle serie minori che combina disastri ma alla fine viene sempre promosso. Vanno avanti i più bravi (pochi) e i raccomandati dei quali alcuni sono anche bravini altri, come sto qua, pessimi (e oltre ad essere pessimi dovranno in qualche modo "ripagare" la raccomandazione). Nel "sistema" degli arbitri in Italia bisognerebbe fare una bella pulizia a fondo.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna è la volta buona che mi faccio bannare. Sto maledetto infame schifoso


----------



## Zlatan87 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Indipendentemente dal risultato (la Roma ai punti meritava di vincere...) Maresca non lo voglio più vedere!
Rigore solare su Suso e secondo giallo solare non dato a Pellegrini! e in più tre belle ammonizioni per proteste ai nostri...
Il buon pupone si era lamentato contro l'Inter, e qualcosa il volpone ha ottenuto...
A me non piace fare il piangina ma segnalare la cosa qualcuno tipo Maldini lo deve fare!

Nb. Maresca è lo stesso che ha buttato fuori Baka per un fallo UGUALE al secondo di Pellegrini ieri...
evidentemente qualcosa non quadra...


----------



## Didaco (4 Febbraio 2019)

Maresca è solo uno dei tanti esponenti della mafia arbitrale. Vergogna.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ma è palese che la Roma sia aiutata dagli arbitri, da anni. Dopo i gobbi sono loro quelli più favoriti.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Tralasciamo il rigore non dato che sicuramente c'era e neanche rivisto al VAR. Ma a proposito di VAR, ma Calvarese che stava facendo là? Perchè non l'ha richiamato sull'espulsione di Pellegrini? Il VAR non dovrebbe intervenirr in caso di chiaro errore? Io davvero la mancata espulsione non me la spiego, non riesco a spiegarmela...


Il var non può intervenire per un'ammonizione, neanche in caso di secondo cartellino. Poi chiaramente questo non è un "grave errore" semplicemente una grazia immotivata da parte dell'arbitro che non avrebbe tirato fuori il cartellino neanche rivedendo il fallo.


----------



## PoloNegativo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Che poi, io posso anche comprendere certi errori in assenza del VAR. Ma, con l’esistenza di questo, il rigore bisogna per lo meno andarlo a rivedere, senza avere l’ingiustificata presunzione di aver visto tutto benissimo.


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

non contiamo nulla ... singer distruggili....


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

ma la straordinaria potenza di elliot dov'è?

sti figli di XXX ci stanno massacrando


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il var non può intervenire per un'ammonizione, neanche in caso di secondo cartellino. Poi chiaramente questo non è un "grave errore" semplicemente una grazia immotivata da parte dell'arbitro che non avrebbe tirato fuori il cartellino neanche rivedendo il fallo.



ma ripeto solo io ho visto manolas su kessie da ultimo uomo e quindi ROSSO dopo 15 minuti??


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ripeto solo io ho visto manolas su kessie da ultimo uomo e quindi ROSSO dopo 15 minuti??



Troppo campo da percorrere, con i due terzini della roma in rientro, non era da ultimo uomo mai nella vita. Considera anche che kessie ha molto accentuato la caduta, andandosi a cercare il fallo visto la situazione.


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Mai come quest'anno avverto che gli arbitraggi nelle nostre partite non siano imparziali. Non sono mai stato un complottista ma qui c'è qualcosa di davvero evidente.


----------



## mil77 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma questo idiota come fa ad arbitrare? L'arbitro peggiore che abbia mai visto arbitrare in vita mia. Probabile che dietro ci sia malafede perchè una roba del genere non può essere solo incompetenza.



No no è proprio scarso e incapace di arbitrare a certi livelli. Ogni partita che arbitra fa disastri. Io piuttosto mi chiedo come hanno fatto a designarlo x Roma milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Se con il VAR non concedi il rigore di ieri come minimo meriti un mese di sospensione..

Quel rigore era solare, lo avrebbe visto un cieco..ma il silent check che azz ci sta a fare?!?!?


----------



## Route66 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Mi pare evidente che la nuova proprietà oltre alla gestione sportiva e a quella economica debba in qualche modo sistemare anche la parte politica della società altrimenti saremmo trattati come gli ultimi dei neopromossi di ogni stagione.
Dare contro ad una nobile decaduta senza avere nessuno sopra che ti riprenda è il massimo per una terna arbitrale in cerca di gloria e attenzione non sto parlando di favoritismi ma solo di avere quanto ci spetta da regolamento.
È chiaro che non entrando mai in area di rigore non potremmo mai pretendere di avere molti calci di rigore ma nel caso di ieri sera più lampante di così...
Ad ogni episodio contestato scatta subito un giallo di default così come ad ogni fallo dei nostri (vedasi il primo fallo della turca in Supercoppa contro i ladri dopo 5 minuti).
Il ns capitano ogni volta che si avvicina all'arbitro per chiedere spiegazioni viene ammonito...
In attesa di risolvere anche la parte tecnica....ci pensi bene sig. Scaroni!!


----------



## mil77 (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ripeto solo io ho visto manolas su kessie da ultimo uomo e quindi ROSSO dopo 15 minuti??



Il fallo da ultimo uomo non esiste più da anni. Ora x l'espulsione conta solo aver fermato una chiara occasione da gol. E quella non lo era


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ripeto solo io ho visto manolas su kessie da ultimo uomo e quindi ROSSO dopo 15 minuti??


La regola dell'ultimo uomo non esiste da tempo, c'è il rosso diretto in caso di chiara occasione da gol e considerata la posizione di kessie e degli altri romanisti non era questo il caso.


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Rigore solare su Suso



La cosa esilarante è che oltre al danno ci prendiamo pure la beffa. Perchè non ci da il rigore su Suso e ammonisce Paquetà per essersi lamentato. Ho visto gli Highlights in inglese e i cronisti erano davvero perplessi perchè era un chiaro fallo.


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se con il VAR non concedi il rigore di ieri come minimo meriti un mese di sospensione..
> 
> Quel rigore era solare, lo avrebbe visto un cieco..ma il silent check che azz ci sta a fare?!?!?



Esatto, la domanda è perchè non usano questo c..o di VAR !


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esatto, la domanda è perchè non usano questo c..o di VAR !



Ma infatti a me più che l'arbitro fa sospettare il silent check..voglio dire, chi sta li e VEDE il replay, non può non vedere il rigore..e dovrebbe segnalarlo al direttore di gara..la domnda è: perché chi era in cabina e ha visto il rigore ha taciuto?

Vorrei sapere chi c'era lì a guardare


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> La regola dell'ultimo uomo non esiste da tempo, c'è il rosso diretto in caso di chiara occasione da gol e considerata la posizione di kessie e degli altri romanisti non era questo il caso.





mil77 ha scritto:


> Il fallo da ultimo uomo non esiste più da anni. Ora x l'espulsione conta solo aver fermato una chiara occasione da gol. E quella non lo era





Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Troppo campo da percorrere, con i due terzini della roma in rientro, non era da ultimo uomo mai nella vita. Considera anche che kessie ha molto accentuato la caduta, andandosi a cercare il fallo visto la situazione.



ho detto ultimo uomo per fer prima, ma io credo che fosse una clamorosa occasione da gol....
kessie solo in posizione centrale... è anche uno veloce mica chalanoglu, e chi lo recuperava più? era lanciato 10-15 metri dopo la metà campo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a me più che l'arbitro fa sospettare il silent check..voglio dire, chi sta li e VEDE il replay, non può non vedere il rigore..e dovrebbe segnalarlo al direttore di gara..la domnda è: perché chi era in cabina e ha visto il rigore ha taciuto?
> 
> Vorrei sapere chi c'era lì a guardare



gli arbitri vedono meglio di noi, inutile pensare ad errori o gente scarsa. chissà perchè gli errori vanno sempre nella stessa direzione


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2019)

ha commesso due errori molto gravi


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli arbitri vedono meglio di noi, inutile pensare ad errori o gente scarsa. chissà perchè gli errori vanno sempre nella stessa direzione



Tutto quello che vuoi..ma se anche la vuoi indirizzare è inconcepibile che dalla cabina di regia non ti richiamino ad andare a vedere la VAR


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi..ma se anche la vuoi indirizzare è inconcepibile che dalla cabina di regia non ti richiamino ad andare a vedere la VAR



se ti richiamano devi dare rigore. quindi meglio non richiamare no?
ormai si è capito, fatta la legge, trovato l'inganno


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Non posso dire quello che penso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se ti richiamano devi dare rigore. quindi meglio non richiamare no?
> ormai si è capito, fatta la legge, trovato l'inganno



Appunto, è quello che sto segnalando io..chi stava in cabina non poteva non avvisare l'arbitro..se non lo hanno fatto vanno sospesi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2019)

Maresca ha già dimostrato di essere un arbitro palesemente in malafede in base alle circostanze, indipendentemente dalla VAR o meno. Penso si possa dire tranquillamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque è inutile arrabbiarsi, sia la squadra sia la dirigenza hanno dimostrato che sono i primi a fregarsene se veniamo sistematicamente scippati ogni settimana con arbitraggi scandalosi e appena ci avviciniamo a protestare veniamo ammoniti.
Gattuso stesso ha detto che non voleva parlare di questa cosa e ha addirittura chiesto scusa della sua espulsione dopo che siamo stati derubati in Supercoppa, mentre in dirigenza il silenzio è assoluto su questa faccenda.
Direi che ce la andiamo pure a cercare, evidentemente a loro sta bene così.


----------



## Victorss (4 Febbraio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non capisco come un arbitro del genere possa arbitrare in Serie A.
> In Lega Pro ci sono arbitri più meritevoli.
> 
> Il problema è che questo ce l'ha proprio con noi.
> E' malafede la sua. Non incompetenza.



Come è malafede quella di Banti, come era malafede quella di Tagliavento. Sciagure del calcio.


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se ti richiamano devi dare rigore. quindi meglio non richiamare no?
> ormai si è capito, fatta la legge, trovato l'inganno



Esatto. Il VAR è stato modificato proprio per poter evitare di essere in dovere di guardarlo. E' brutto pensar male ma la modifica che è stata fatta di dar meno spazio alle prove del VAR a favore della discrezionalità dell'arbitro è così tanto illogica che difficilmente si riesce a trovarci della buona fede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il VAR è stato modificato proprio per poter evitare di essere in dovere di guardarlo. E' brutto pensar male ma la modifica che è stata fatta di dar meno spazio alle prove del VAR a favore della discrezionalità dell'arbitro è così tanto illogica che difficilmente si riesce a trovarci della buona fede.



guardacaso dopo qualche giornata dell'anno scorso erano tutti contenti del var tranne la juve ed i giornalisti che si inventavano scuse tipo "perdono troppo tempo" quando palesemente il tempo effettivo aumentava.
quindi l'hanno modificato così la truffa è legalizzata


----------



## mil77 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a me più che l'arbitro fa sospettare il silent check..voglio dire, chi sta li e VEDE il replay, non può non vedere il rigore..e dovrebbe segnalarlo al direttore di gara..la domnda è: perché chi era in cabina e ha visto il rigore ha taciuto?
> 
> Vorrei sapere chi c'era lì a guardare



Calvarese


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Febbraio 2019)

Tra l'altro non so se qualcuno sta osservando il bellissimo arbitraggio di Frosinone...io comincio a farmi due domande, altro che arbitro Maresca!


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

bisogna contare ai piani alti.... vedi lazio roma juve ... singer datti da fare e fai finire questi scandalosi arbitraggi sempre a senso unico a ns sfavore...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Maresca è un killer. Farà strada questo maledetto.. 
Tranne skygiuve tutti concordi sui furti arbitrali..


----------



## Davidoff (5 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guardacaso dopo qualche giornata dell'anno scorso erano tutti contenti del var tranne la juve ed i giornalisti che si inventavano scuse tipo "perdono troppo tempo" quando palesemente il tempo effettivo aumentava.
> quindi l'hanno modificato così la truffa è legalizzata



I mafiosi troverebbero qualche cavillo per fare porcate anche se arbitrasse un robot.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo qua, altra memorabile prestazione.
Rigore incredibile che prima non ci ha fischiato e ci ha messo mezz'ora per darlo dopo aver controllato al VAR, rigore dato al Torino inventato e concesso immediatamente senza neanche pensarci, per poi annullare la decisione in maniera sacrosanta dopo il replay.
Gestione dei gialli imbarazzanti, gialli inventati (Leao, Diaz, Calabria su tutti), e decisioni completamente a senso unico.
Clamoroso il giallo non dato a uno del Torino che, saltando con le braccia alte a centrocampo, ha bloccato un nostro contropiede sul nascere.
Ormai questo arbitro lo conosciamo bene, non è una novità.
Ma la colpa è nostra che continuiamo a subire queste prestazioni in malafede di questi sicari senza alzare un minimo la voce. Pirlo contro di noi la prima cosa che ha detto è che il gol nostro è stato viziato da un fallo in precedenza a loro favore, ma da noi nessun accenno alla mancata espulsione di un gobbo e il rigore non dato su Diaz.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

Alzare la voce. Assurdo, sono arrabbiato nero!
Leao ammonito per aver saltato ed evitato un intervento killer...

E la mancata ammonizione sul fallo a Chala nel finale con lui a 1 mt?

Assurdo, la Gazzetta domani lo loderà... voto 8


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Gennaio 2021)

Chiaramente in malafede. A parte le ammonizioni (quella di Leao esilarante) gli episodi, fortunatamente sistemati dal VAR, sono gravissimi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Uno schifoso per cui non possiamo fare silenzio


----------



## Mika (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci ha provato, non ci è riuscito grazie a Guida che era al VAR. Con Irrati al VAR l'avremmo persa o pareggiata.


----------



## bmb (9 Gennaio 2021)

Beh ma questo è a libro paga del sig. Agnelli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2021)

Se mai scoppierà un'altra calciopoli, questo sarà il nuovo De Santis.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo per simulazione a 47 metri dalla porta sinceramente fatico a ricordarlo nella storia del calcio.

Non sono un grande fan dei pianti sugli arbitri e figuriamoci se approvo la linea un po' malavitosa del "facciamoci sentire", ma se persino io esco dai gangheri vuol dire che è stato un arbitraggio davvero orrendo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci ha provato, non ci è riuscito grazie a Guida che era al VAR. Con Irrati al VAR l'avremmo persa o pareggiata.



Ma più che grazie a Guida direi che gli episodi erano talmente netti che non potevano confermare le decisioni di quel pirla di Maresca: sarebbe stato clamoroso. Ovviamente lui però ci ha provato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

ammonizioni vergognose. 6 Milan di cui 4 inventate e 2 al Torino dove ne mancano almeno 3 (le prime due nei primi 15 minuti + fallo di mano volontario che avrebbe portato al rosso di quello del toro). Rigore nostro dato col VAR, rigore contro tolto col VAR. Questo merita 3 mesi di squalifica, alazare la voce perchè sembra che gli arbitri ci aiutano mentre abbiamo torti ogni singola giornata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Forse uno dei peggiori arbitraggi che ho mai visto.

- Ammonizioni a gogo per noi. Alcune totalmente inspiegabili come quelle di Leao, Calabria e Brahim Diaz, altre molto severe
- Giocatori del Torino graziati a gogo. Il solo Lukic in 10 minuti prima prova di spaccare Calhanoglu e poi interrompe un azione offensiva con un gioco di mano volontario. Graziato entrambe le volte.
- Senza il VAR: Rigore inventato per il Torino e espulsione di Tonali
- Senza VAR: Non assegnato un rigore netto per noi.
- Punizione al limite del area per noi dopo un fallo in scivolata su Theo (niente giallo ovviamente). E cosa fa Maresca? Sposta il punto della punzione indietro di 5-8 metri



Cioe...senza VAR questa partita l'avrebbe decisa lui.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Arbitro completamente indegno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Forse uno dei peggiori arbitraggi che ho mai visto.
> 
> - Ammonizioni a gogo per noi. Alcune totalmente inspiegabili come quelle di Leao, Calabria e Brahim Diaz, altre molto severe
> - Giocatori del Torino graziati a gogo. Il solo Lukic in 10 minuti prima prova di spaccare Calhanoglu e poi interrompe un azione offensiva con un gioco di mano volontario. Graziato entrambe le volte.
> ...



In malafede pura


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Gennaio 2021)

Malafede pura


----------



## David Drills (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questo senza VAR era un altro arbitro Moreno. Da andare a rigargli la macchina come minimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Senza var maresca man of the match.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Giallo per simulazione a 47 metri dalla porta sinceramente fatico a ricordarlo nella storia del calcio.
> 
> Non sono un grande fan dei pianti sugli arbitri e figuriamoci se approvo la linea un po' malavitosa del "facciamoci sentire", ma se persino io esco dai gangheri vuol dire che è stato un arbitraggio davvero orrendo.



Allora continuiamo così..... che da Torino sono contenti.
E' tutto pilotato, ma io amo così tanto questi colori che non riesco a fare a meno di seguire la squadra.
Ho la sfortuna di avere amici e conoscenti nel mondo del calcio, arbitri compresi, di cui un conoscente arrivato da pochissimo in serie A.
Il migliore di questi non ha fatto carriera ed è stato segato dal sistema in ogni modo, tanto è vero che gli contestavano anche i commenti e le amicizie su Facebook ed è stato sottoposto a ridicoli procedimenti disciplinari in cui l'ho assistito da vicino.
Per fonte diretta (trattasi di uno dei miei migliori amici da 25 anni) ne so di cose, di cui ovviamente non posso proferire pubblicamente verbo, ma che mi portano ad odiare, non solo calcisticamente, la Juventuns.
C'è da dire che ne conosco uno, un pò montato, ma che anche lui è tutto di un pezzo ed onesto.. ha arbitrato finora solo in B.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Arbitraggio fantastico scommetto che ce lo designano per Inter Milan


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Allora continuiamo così..... che da Torino sono contenti.
> E' tutto pilotato, ma io amo così tanto questi colori che non riesco a fare a meno di seguire la squadra.
> Ho la sfortuna di avere amici e conoscenti nel mondo del calcio, arbitri compresi, di cui un conoscente arrivato da pochissimo in serie A.
> Il migliore di questi non ha fatto carriera ed è stato segato dal sistema in ogni modo, tanto è vero che gli contestavano anche i commenti e le amicizie su Facebook ed è stato sottoposto a ridicoli procedimenti disciplinari in cui l'ho assistito da vicino.
> ...



Pensa che sicuramente nei forum delle nostre avversarie staranno richiedendo un'interrogazione parlamentare con cui chiedere che si indaghi sui favori ed i rigori per il Milan 

E' il gioco delle parti, ma non abbiamo bisogno del "facciamoci sentire".

Poi tocchi un tema che anch'io percepisco, ovvero qualche carriera arbitrale che suona un po' strana. Ed il soggetto di stasera si presta da tempo sull'argomento.
Ma col VAR pensare che parta ancora tutto da Torino per me è dura, sorry.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2021)

dopo stasera direi che entra prepotentemente nella mia top 3 di arbitri attuali che non sopporto, insieme agli inarrivabili valeri e giacomelli.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ma più che grazie a Guida direi che gli episodi erano talmente netti che non potevano confermare le decisioni di quel pirla di Maresca: sarebbe stato clamoroso. Ovviamente lui però ci ha provato.



Beh, Giacomelli nemmeno andava a rivedere il var dopo i rigori di Milan-Roma.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Palesemente un arbitro pro-Napoli. Da radiare dalla massima serie.


----------



## sampapot (10 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca? secondo me è quello che giocava per i gobbi qualche anno fa, con qualche lifting qua e là.
Che arbitraggio indecente!! meno male che il var questa volta era acceso


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ogni volta che ci arbitra Maresca è una mattanza. Ha un compito e lo svolge. Nulla è casuale.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ho guardato la data in cui è stato aperto questo topic e dice 6/1/2018. Tre anni fa. Allucinante.

Se qualcuno di questo forum volesse darmi 6 numeretti, così, tanto per dire, mi farebbe un piacere 

Scherzi a parte anche stavolta ci siamo arrivati con anni di anticipo. A noi Nostradamus ci fa una pippa! 

PS: menzione speciale a chi l'ha aperto ovviamente (attendo numeri )


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho guardato la data in cui è stato aperto questo topic e dice 6/1/2018. Tre anni fa. Allucinante.
> 
> Se qualcuno di questo forum volesse darmi 6 numeretti, così, tanto per dire, mi farebbe un piacere
> 
> ...



Sono passati 3 anni ma è sempre un topic attuale, perchè ogni volta che ci arbitra costui combina solo disastri.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ma più che grazie a Guida direi che gli episodi erano talmente netti che non potevano confermare le decisioni di quel pirla di Maresca: sarebbe stato clamoroso. Ovviamente lui però ci ha provato.



Stai sicuro che con Orsato al VAR questa partita la pareggiavamo.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono passati 3 anni ma è sempre un topic attuale, perchè ogni volta che ci arbitra costui combina solo disastri.



Ieri a un certo punto pensavo di essere su scherzi a parte. Robe mai viste, ad un certo punto ci mancava solo che Maresca si arrampicasse sugli spalti ed ammonisse anche Maldini e Gazidis.

Senza var sarebbe stato un arbitraggio al livello di calciopoli: rigori solari negati e altri che non c'erano concessi.


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi ce l'hanno a morte gli interisti con lui. Peggior arbitro di serie a senza se e senza ma. Dopo tutti i danni che ha fatto non si capisce come faccia ad arbitrare ancora


----------

